# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY v3.5 revision 1.4 - HTI v00.24 firmware accept SL3instant unlock activations

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *MXKEY/MXBOX v3.5 revision 1.4, Public-Release* *MEGA UPDATE*      *What is new added, changes and improvements:* *   MAIN
1. introduced HTI Firmware version 00.24  new in firmware: - firmware accept SL3instant unlock activations for MXBOX
- bugfixed: BB5 security repair algorithm for RAPIDO new ASIC
- implemented WD2 and BTMCM flashing protocol
- implemented TIKU and MM(NAND) flashing protocol
please Update HTI by using "Update HTI" button or "HTIUpdate.exe" 
2. improved: antivirus compatibility. 
3. improved: daily update check routine. 
4. improved: built-in downloader routine
- added: resume support
- bugfixed: handing big file size(more than 1G) 
5. added: support for upcomming windows 8(windows developer preview) support. 
6. added: Detailed 'LastError' message window when No Security Dongle Detected 
7. added: Detailed HTI identity(boot & fw version, serial) on connect.    New Application released:  MXKEY - Fire Agent(fire.exe) 
it's brand new support tool and firmwares download support client 
1. Using shared configuration with corresponding module, 
simplify the needs to download/update firmware file. 
2. Working in sync mode with modules for better usage. 
3. using built-in downloader with resume support.   Supported services: 
1. Nokia firmware, along with latest firmware notification info 
2. CDMA firmware, various vendor(Alcatel, Haier, Huawei, LG, Nokia, ZTE)  
3. more services to be added at the future    Nokia Tool 
- important informations (Asic ID, ROOT KEY HASH, UEM Imei) now highlighted (beginner friendly). 
- added: BB5 security repair function for RAPUv2 phones (beta testing) 
- added: Verify Secure Data at 'Read SL3 Hash'/'Read Phone IDs', 
(used to verify if secure data readed from the phone is valid to make sure
the hash readed by software(both USB/FBUS) is 100% correct) 
- added: "Fire Support" menu in module`s options. 
- added: support to load variant definitions created by fire.exe 
- added: Spesified window dialog when card is busy/used by other module to fire.exe, sl3u.exe. 
- added: support to convert log to other third party format to SL3BF module (sl3u.exe)  
- added: new definition to 'phoneIdentity.ini.default' 
- added: flash loader version 11.24.000.3 to setup 
- added: RPL backup list load at scan (used for "Write Rpl' with 'Use RPL file' ticked) 
- added: PM backup list load at scan  
- improved: module initialization. 
- improved: 'phone definitions loading' at first load. 
- improved: 'HTI Auto BSI(SoftTMA)' set. 
- improved: file/image version check routine. 
- improved: Reboot after flash mode 
- improved: WD2 flashing with HTI           
- bugfixed: BTMCM flashing bug with HTI 
- bugfixed: No Security Dongle Detected when HTI connected with phone
(HTI power switched off on load) 
- bugfixed: RAPIDO New Asic security repair function   CDMA Tool 
- added: "Fire Support" menu in module`s options.    *    *435 Links to download MxBox/MxKey v3.5 rev1.4 for FREE*     
1.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
4.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
5.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
6.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
7.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
8.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
9.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
10.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
11.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
12.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
13.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
14.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
15.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
16.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
17.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
18.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
19.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
20.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
21.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
22.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
23.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
24.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
25.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
26.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
27.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
28.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
29.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
30.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
17 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 44 phones supported*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
11 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 15 phones supported*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
BR, 
Manole
GSM: +8613077861111
ICQ: 66-11-11
YM: manole4000
QQ: 2590331709
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SONORK: 100.88888
Web Page: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

